# Can I drop a driver’s license in the mail?



## Lynda Griego (Jun 10, 2018)

A pax left her driver’s license in my car. I cannot figure out how to notify her in my driver’s app. Lyft just keeps sending me to a help page that is no help. Can I just put the license in a mail box?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sure. That’s better community service than losing it if you’re so inclined.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Or just mail it to the address found on the license.


----------



## Lynda Griego (Jun 10, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Or just mail it to the address found on the license.


That requires a stamp. I just want to drop the naked license into a mailbox. Lyft did contact me back and I gave them my work address to give to the passenger so she could come get her license. Lyft asked me to hold the license 7 days before disposal of the license.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Lynda Griego said:


> A pax left her driver's license in my car. I cannot figure out how to notify her in my driver's app. Lyft just keeps sending me to a help page that is no help. Can I just put the license in a mail box?


I don't know what will happen if you drop it in a mailbox, but I know what happens when you drop it in a shredder. :whistling:


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Destroy it. The Pax will have to jump hurdles to get a new one, but it eliminates the risk of identity theft for them and is most convenient for you..


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Lynda Griego said:


> That requires a stamp


Same page sister!

I received a wallet I lost years go from USPS, minus my $40 cash. Came in an envelope marked, "found loose in mail." Happy to get it back! Lost it at the drive in, Superman II.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Lynda Griego said:


> A pax left her driver's license in my car. I cannot figure out how to notify her in my driver's app. Lyft just keeps sending me to a help page that is no help. Can I just put the license in a mail box?


No stamp required.

No envelope required.

The Postal Service is quite capable of dealing with this.


----------



## Specialist (Apr 6, 2019)

Lynda Griego said:


> A pax left her driver's license in my car. I cannot figure out how to notify her in my driver's app. Lyft just keeps sending me to a help page that is no help. Can I just put the license in a mail box?


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Test it. Drop your license in a mailbox and see what happens.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Take it to the address and collect the $15 return fee


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A


Lynda Griego said:


> A pax left her driver's license in my car. I cannot figure out how to notify her in my driver's app. Lyft just keeps sending me to a help page that is no help. Can I just put the license in a mail box?


An " UNDOCCUMENTED WORKER" will pay HUNDREDS for it !

Is there a Social Security number on it ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Lynda Griego said:


> That requires a stamp. I just want to drop the naked license into a mailbox. Lyft did contact me back and I gave them my work address to give to the passenger so she could come get her license. Lyft asked me to hold the license 7 days before disposal of the license.


 Naked?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Lynda Griego said:


> That requires a stamp. I just want to drop the naked license into a mailbox. Lyft did contact me back and I gave them my work address to give to the passenger so she could come get her license. Lyft asked me to hold the license 7 days before disposal of the license.


You *DO NOT *need a stamp to mail a driver's license or wallet with a driver's license in it anywhere in the United States. The US Postal Service will deliver it to the address displayed on the license usually free of charge. If it triggers some sort of maximum weight limit that requires a fee then it will be delivered to your local Post Office and a letter will be mailed in its place to you instructing you to pay the fee at the Post Office to retrieve it.


----------



## Lynda Griego (Jun 10, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Take it to the address and collect the $15 return fee


Lyft sent me the passenger's phone number and said I could arrange to take it back to her. No mention of 15 dollar fee. Maybe they no longer offer the fee. I am texting the passenger my work address so she can pick up her license.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Lynda Griego said:


> I am texting the passenger my work address so she can pick up her license.


Never give out your personal information.

You're giving her two - your work address and your phone number.

Arrange to meet her at your convenience.

Meet at a well lit, busy, nearby location that suits you and keeps you safe.


----------



## Lynda Griego (Jun 10, 2018)

KenLV said:


> Never give out your personal information.
> 
> You're giving her two - your work address and your phone number.
> 
> ...


I texted her from an app the disguises my phone number. As for my work...they don't background check. A quite normal excuse for absence is "I gotta see my probation officer". She can come on down!


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

KenLV said:


> Never give out your personal information.
> 
> You're giving her two - your work address and your phone number.


This to someone who has provided her full name and photo on a public message board. I don't think she is as big on privacy as the rest of us.



Lynda Griego said:


> No mention of 15 dollar fee.


You need to ask the passenger to put in a request for a lost item in the app.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Lynda Griego said:


> A pax left her driver's license in my car. I cannot figure out how to notify her in my driver's app. Lyft just keeps sending me to a help page that is no help. Can I just put the license in a mail box?


The bottom line is: you can safely send it in the mail if she is hot. If not so much, you are risking a defamation lawsuit. 
Alright just kidding, not helpful.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Lynda Griego said:


> A pax left her driver's license in my car. I cannot figure out how to notify her in my driver's app. Lyft just keeps sending me to a help page that is no help. Can I just put the license in a mail box?


I've done it


----------

